
New Informatics Tool to Keep Tabs on Reporting of Clinical Trial Results - sophiewilson
https://www.evolving-science.com/information-communication/informatics-too-reporting-clinical-trial-results-00671
======
Xeoncross
> The most recent review on this subject reported that only 50% of all trials
> registered with authorities such as the United States’ Food and Drug
> Administration (FDA) make their results available.

Wow, that is really bad sounding. While not all, I would assume large portion
of those studies are funded by companies and groups who find results in
conflict with their goals and don't want news to get out.

~~~
nonbel
I don't know how useful this tool will be:

>"This trial is ongoing. It must report results 82 years, 8 months from now."
[http://fdaaa.trialstracker.net/trial/NCT00068692/](http://fdaaa.trialstracker.net/trial/NCT00068692/)

Yep, they scraped the correct info:

>"Estimated Primary Completion Date : January 2100"
[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00068692](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00068692)

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
I haven't collated the data, but just about every clinical trial paper I've
read where I'm eagerly awaiting to see results has a completion date in the
past.

Goldacre is a real hero for this. He is also… _Quite Interesting_.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLz0uxdCrcE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLz0uxdCrcE)

